# Flowers already...



## debodun (Apr 6, 2022)

They look like small yellow and purple pansies, but are apparently perennial, unless they've seeded themselves from last year. I saw them growing by the front porch stairs last summer when I was moving.


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 6, 2022)

I am seeing the first green shoots of the crocus and daffodils breaking through  the soil in our backyard. The tulips won't be far behind. JimB.


----------



## Jules (Apr 6, 2022)

Love these first signs of springs.  We’re seeing them on our walks along a trail.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2022)

My grandmother called the tiny pansy/violet/viola Johnny Jump Ups.

We have a few snowdrops, crocus, violets, and daffodils in bloom.

We need a couple of warm days to really make things *POP!!!*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2022)

We had hot weather during March so we've already seen the daffs come and go... the tulips out and die  back , the crocuses come and go.. and now my lilies are in full bloom


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 6, 2022)

so, so pretty...


​


----------



## Don M. (Apr 6, 2022)

Our rural yard is starting to turn "yellow" with the annual Springtime growth of Dandelions, and the gravel driveway is starting to turn Green with various weeds.  When the Spring rains slow down, I will have to spray the driveway with weed killer, and start the annual "exercise" of uprooting the dandelions.  Trying to keep the yard and drive looking fairly good gives me a ton of good healthy outdoor exercise.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

The town centre  Boulevard today.....


----------

